# just love this video



## kenneth10k




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Cute video


----------



## diane0905

It's very sweet and made me smile this morning.


----------



## Paradox1998

What a great morning. A happy, fun video to watch, about my favorite breed of dog and a good cup of coffee. Gonna be a great day!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

I love this video!


----------



## JDandBigAm

Very cute! It reminded me of my 3 goldens running to the mailman, jumping in his mail jeep to greet him and especially get their treat. He loved those dogs almost as much as me.


----------



## kenneth10k

thanks for like the video


----------

